# Ice Steel



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Caught 4 chromers so far in 2011 off of the stream mouths L Huron and one nice brookie. These were all 18 to 20 inchers not big by any means but the right size for eating. I did loose a couple of hogs they hit something on the bottom a log or brush or something and the line broke.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Come on lets see the pictures. My goal in 2011 is to catch a steelhead through the ice, so keep posting the info.

Me and my son have been catching limits of gills, I hate to say, but I don't want to clean another gill the rest of the week.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

brookie? wow.


----------



## Riversnorth Fly Fishing (Jan 5, 2011)

that seems kinda sketchy on river mouths ice fishing? with the current flows are ice conditions questionable? ever fell through?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Brad,

If it's the area I'm thinking of, I believe he's a few hundred yards from the mouth/flow. Maybe even 1/4 mile.

Good to see you here BTW!


----------



## Riversnorth Fly Fishing (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks, long time visitor to the site  yep, that is prolly a safe area if we are thinking of the same spot. the thought of falling through ice into frigid water just to catch a steelhead doesn't appeal much though!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Riversnorth Fly Fishing said:


> that seems kinda sketchy on river mouths ice fishing? with the current flows are ice conditions questionable? ever fell through?


 It is not like fishing on Saginaw Bay. I fish in very shallow water sometimes only one to three feet of water. The reason that I no longer fish in deep water is because I did fall through in 14 fow once and I was fortunate to get out. The ice is over 12" thick right now. When the lake ice freezes the thickest ice will push toward shore. I never take a vehicle of any type out on the ice and after my experience I probably respect the ice more than anyone. Although a month ago I was out on about 3 inches or less ice in 3 fow,:yikes:From now until mid april it should be okay. The smaller stream mouths are the ones that I fish in first so not much current to worry about. And you do not have to be right at the mouth just in the area as the fish do move around. I start on the L Huron side as it freezes first then move over to the L Michigan side which will be in about a month.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You should try ice fishing for the trout. Checked out your guide service, nice fish. I am sure that once you get into ice fishing for trout it will open up a new market for you. Send a PM if you would like to learn how to do it. I guarantee you that if you get a 12 pound chromer on an ice fishing pole or a tip up that you will agree that it is probably the one you will remember the most.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

RH, do you use Slammers at all?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have watched tons of video on slammers and have debated them. Lots of the steelhead that I catch grab the bait and drop it then come back to it a minute or two later. A slammer would cause the bait to be jerked away from the fish causing a miss. I do know that they work well in Wisconsin but those guys are fishing in 30+ fow and that makes a world of difference in how a fish strikes a bait. Most of the water I fish in is 2 to 4 feet. To give you an idea I have caught big steelhead that never trip the flag but have the spawn bag swallowed. I have also had several trips on a tip up before the fish will grab it and make a run. If the flag on a tip up goes and it is not spinning I always stand back and watch it for up to 5 minutes before i reset it.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Robert Holmes said:


> Most of the water I fish in is 2 to 4 feet.


 I use them regularly, and they perform fine in shallow of water. I usually fish 4-8', but sometimes up into 3'. The biggest thing is the attitude of the fish. Sometimes you'll get hookups that will be gone before you get there. Usually those are the times you have it go off and the fish is just bouncing the rod. If they start to run after it goes off, you usually have them stuck pretty good. 
Now, on the other side, I have never used tip-ups for them, just slammers. I am suprised that the fish don't drop the bag before you get to them. Might have to throw one out next time and try it from a different angle.


----------

